
Scientists Have Developed an Eye Drop That Can Dissolve Cataracts - rfreytag
http://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-have-developed-an-eye-drop-that-can-dissolve-cataracts-from-eyes
======
DrScump
posted yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10522530](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10522530)

